# Pokemon Glazed Infinite EXP Code?



## Stardust3033 (May 7, 2016)

I can't find one...


----------



## jakrodriguez (May 7, 2016)

Usually using the cheat codes for the original game works when playing rom hacks. So using a exp cheat from emerald(I think glazed is a hack of emerald.) should work. But from what I can see that hack uses an expanded rom so I don't know if that would prevent the cheat from working.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 7, 2016)

You're playing this game using an emulator? Then you could probably easy find and edit values like exp with a program like Cheat Engine (and some emulators have their own value-edit functions).


----------



## Stardust3033 (May 7, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You're playing this game using an emulator? Then you could probably easy find and edit values like exp with a program like Cheat Engine (and some emulators have their own value-edit functions).


I use Cheat Engine for some things, but I didn't know it will work for EXP. Can you explain how?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 7, 2016)

Lordsble said:


> I use Cheat Engine for some things, but I didn't know it will work for EXP. Can you explain how?


The same way as anything else. Select the program, search for values, narrow the search down until you have one (or sometimes a few) value, and then change it to the desired value. Sometimes when I've used Cheat Engine to edit exp for games I'd be able to use the earned exp value, but it doesn't always work that way, so you might have to search for each individual Pokemon's total exp. Test it and find out.


----------

